# Delais et avis



## po13.line (Mardi à 14:31)

Bonjour j'aimerai savoir combien de temps ça vous à pris pour avoir votre agrément ? Combien de temps faut il pour avoir un rdv pour la réunion d'information ? Et il faut contacter qui ?
Et aussi j'habite dans une rue en côte est ce que c'est un frein pour les conditions pour l'extérieur ?
Merci pour vos retours !


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 14:38)

Le mieux est de te connecter au site de ton Conseil Departemental en cherchant "mode d'acceuil" puis "Assistants Maternels Agrés", là tu auras toutes les infos necessaires à ton projet.
Sinon tu cherches dans l'annuaire de ta commune les coordonnées de ta PMI de secteur.
Non une rue en côte n'a pas à être un frein pour l'obtention de l'Agrément.
Combien de temps? c'est très variable mais tu peux compter entre la première réunion d'information et le 1er jour où tu pourrais accueillir un enfant entre 9 et 12 mois.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 14:38)

Bonjour


Chez moi dans le 25 il n'y a plus de réunion d information depuis le covid . 

Pour obtenir le dossier d agrément chez moi c est auprès de la mape ( mode acceuil petite enfance ) mais possible que chez vous ça soit auprès de la pmi 

Il y a 10 ans j ai mis 8 mois pour avoir l agrément mais maintenant les conditions d obtention on changer


----------



## nounouflo (Mardi à 15:20)

En 2019 j'ai fait la réunion d'information en mars. J'ai obtenu mon agrément fin juillet et fait ma formation de 80 heures en octobre et démarré mon activité en décembre 2019. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux prévoir 1 an de délai


----------



## Marine35 (Mardi à 15:50)

Je ne me rappelle plus mais il me semble que les délais n'étaient pas trop longs, c'était il y a 12 ans à peu près. Je n'étais pas pressée car j'avais encore plus ou moins conservé mon activité précédente, j'effectuais des remplacements ponctuels et plus courts. Je n'ai pas eu à effectuer de formation car j'ai un diplôme. J'ai dû être convoquée à une réunion d'information assez rapidement et ensuite ça n'a pas été long avant que je reçoive la puéricultrice à mon domicile pour l'entretien et la visite du domicile. Je pense que cela a pris 3 mois au total avec l'obtention de mon agrément pour l'accueil de 2 enfants. J'ai attendu 3/4 mois pour véritablement me lancer et commencer à recevoir de potentiels p-e.
J'habite désormais en haut d'une rue en pente (y'a un faux plat au milieu de la rue) et en prime l'accès à chez moi est en pente ++ (on voit à peine ma maison de la rue) et ça n'a pas posé de problème. C'est juste un peu galère et sportif avec une poussette double et source de stress quand les enfants se mettent à courir dans la descente


----------



## kikine (Mercredi à 07:53)

ici dossier d'agrément déposé en juillet, visite en aout formation en novembre, premier contrat en février


----------



## Nounousand02 (Mercredi à 08:03)

Moi février dossier envoyer 
visite en mai 
Formation en septembre 
Agrément obtenu ( papier) mi-octobre (dater du mois de juin)
1er contrat début novembre


----------

